

Fixing the College CS Education, part 1 - kellysutton
http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/3687565325/fixing-computer-science-college-education-pt-1

======
jergason
This just looks like a justification for what worked out well for you, along
with some sweeping generalities about academia in general. Because it worked
well for you to write about your experiences in college, everyone should be
required to do it. Because you don't understand someone's MS or PhD thesis,
they are usually "as unintelligible as they are inconsequential." Sure, most
MS and PhD topics are very specific, and thus intelligible to someone who
doesn't have the background to understand them. I would be bored to tears
reading a physics thesis. That is much different from inconsequential. Modern
computing is built on research performed that was probably unintelligible to
most people when it was published.

